# Ecran rose



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Novembre 2001)

L'écran de mon iMac DV400, me fait peur, un de ces 4 il va me péter dans les mains ..
Après une longue période d'extinction (48 heures sans l'alllumer ..), ou un déplacement (y'a une poignée non !!), l'écran bave sur des tons de rose. Plus rarement l'écran ne s'allume pas, bien que j'entends le bruit du disque.
Fort heureuseument après  1 ou 2 reboot, tout refonctionne correctement.
Avez-vous eu des expériences semblables ? J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problème de mise à la masse (comment vérifier ?).
Me serais-je fait rouler (achat d'occasion à un particulier )


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*l'écran bave sur des tons de rose.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est un problème lié aux champs magnétiques.
Vérifie que tu n'as pas, tout près de ton iMac, des enceintes, un transfo, un autre écran, une télé. Essaye de le bouger de quelques centimetres pour voir si le phénomène diminue ou disparait. Sinon, il est aussi probable que tu ais un problème de "degauss" qui ne s'effectue pas toujours au démarrage (un buzz sourd à l'allumage de l'écran).


----------



## roro (20 Novembre 2001)

fais une recherche avec le mot "écran" sur le forum iMac...


----------

